# افيدوني عن الماستر بامريكا ..



## Dictator (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بالمختصر المفيد ولله الحمد اكملت بكالوريوس تخصص إنتاج :77::77:وامنيتي اني اكمل ماستر بامريكا او كندا
في :
NDT
&
Project Management

هل انا على الطريق الصحيح...!!؟؟:61:
وهل يشترط لإكمال الماستر خبرة سنتين...:3:

وباي الجامعات تنصحوني ...:11::11::87:

لاتحرموني من توجيهاتكم :1::1::1:

ومشكورين يا أعضاء المنتدى مقدماً


----------



## Dictator (28 فبراير 2010)

معقولة مافي احد رد

اي معلومة بتكون مفيده لي ارجوووووكم...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

Dictator قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> بالمختصر المفيد ولله الحمد اكملت بكالوريوس تخصص إنتاج :77::77:وامنيتي اني اكمل ماستر بامريكا او كندا
> في :
> ...


 
مهندس Dictator 
إليك الجواب ......​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

Dictator قال:


> معقولة مافي احد رد
> 
> اي معلومة بتكون مفيده لي ارجوووووكم...


 
الأخ مهندس Dicator
1-عليك اولا ان تبحث عن قبول في بعض الجامعات 
وأن تكون من الجامعات الموثقة 
2- راسل بعضا من هذه الجامعات وتعرف على متطلباتهم 
بعضهم يشترط إنجليزي بدرجات توفل أكثر من 550 toefl score
3- بعضهم يشترط GMAT =Graduate Management & Administration Test

4- تعرف على رسوم الدراسة الفصلية 
5- إبحث عن منطقة مناسبة لرغبتك فهي مختلفة من الوسط للشرق والغرب والجنوب والولاية ومن حيث الناس والأسعار،

5- هناك طريقتين إما أن تأخذ 30 ساعة مواد بدون بحث 
6- 24 ساعة مواد و 6 ساعات بحث Thesis

7- التخصص الذي أخترته NDT او PMP ممتازة 


أي سؤال تفضل على الرحب والسعة 

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك .


----------



## Dictator (28 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك على ردك
وعندي كم سؤال الله لايحرمنا منك

هل toefl والـGMAT يطلبوها حتى لو كنت باخذ سنة لغة اوبعد اللغة
هل يطلبو بعد GRE


5- هناك طريقتين إما أن تأخذ 30 ساعة مواد بدون بحث
6- 24 ساعة مواد و 6 ساعات بحث Thesis

ماني فاهمها ياليت توضحها اكثر


الله يجزاك عني كل خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

Dictator قال:


> اشكرك على ردك
> وعندي كم سؤال الله لايحرمنا منك
> 
> هل toefl والـGMAT يطلبوها حتى لو كنت باخذ سنة لغة اوبعد اللغة
> ...


 
اثناء تقديم الطلبات وقبل الذهاب يطلب منك تقديم درجات التوفل ..
حيث يجرى في بلدك .
ثم تعطى ال I20 وهي فيزا الدخول للدراسة بمعهد اللغة 
إن كانت درجاتك غير ملائمة .. اما في حالة ان درجاتك عالية فلا يطلب منك معهد اللغة.
ولكن بعد إلتحاقك في الجامعة (الكلية ) يطلب منك ال GMAT 
حيث انك ترغب في دراسة الإدارة MBA =Master of Buiness and Administration

أما إذا درست في كلية الهندسة ( الهندسة الصناعية ) فتحتاج إلى GRE Graduate Record Examination

وأعتقد ان المتطلبات تتفاوت من جامعة لأخرى.
كما ذكرت إختر بعضا منها .. ,ادخل في مواقعهم 
تحت Internatinal Student 
إليك مثال 
جامعة ولاية اريزونا Arizona State University
http://graduate.asu.edu/codes/degrees.html

إستعرض الموقع وأبحث عن التخصص تحت الكلية 

وابحث عن جامعات أخرى فأمريكا مليئة بالجامعات الجيدة.

وفقك الله.​


----------



## Dictator (28 فبراير 2010)

*double major*


7- التخصص الذي أخترته NDT او PMP ممتازة 



هل بإمكاني اتخصص في الـ NDT والـ PMP وتكون double major 

وهل يشترط خبرة سنتين عمل لإكمال الماستر

جزيتم خيراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

Dictator قال:


> 7- التخصص الذي أخترته NDT او PMP ممتازة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أولا : لا يشترط الخبرة العملية أبدا 
ثانيا : عند إلتحاقك بقسم الهندسة الصناعية مثلا ( وهو الأكثر ملائمة لك)
يعين لك دليل او مشرف Academic Advisor
3- كما ذكرت فعدد الساعات 30 ساعة تختار منها المواد المناسبة والملائمة 
حسب رغبتك وبالتنسيق مع الـ advisor 
وإن أحببت Thesis فتنسق معه ايضا لمشروع البحث .. يمكنك اخذ مواد من الإدارة PM
حتى ولولم تكن في كليتك او قسمك .

4- طبعا اقل عدد للساعات هو تسعة 9 .. ولا أنصحك بأخذ اكثر منها 
9+9 +9 +3 = 30 ساعة = ثلاث فصول مع الصيفي= سنة ونصف بدون إنجليزي​


----------



## Dictator (28 فبراير 2010)

هل تكون 30 ساعة للتخصصين او لكل تخصص يحسب لوحدة
اعذرني ثقلت عليك

صراحة اللسان يعجز عن شكرك 
استفدت منك الكثير 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

Dictator قال:


> هل تكون 30 ساعة للتخصصين او لكل تخصص يحسب لوحدة
> اعذرني ثقلت عليك
> 
> صراحة اللسان يعجز عن شكرك
> ...


 
العفو .........

نعم للتخصصين 

أخي بالنسبة لـ PM project management فيمكنك أخذ كورسات 
فهي تعتمد على الجدولة Schedueling 
وعلى جانت شارت ، وعلى الموارد المتاحة البشرية والمادية 
وبرنامج MS Project =Microsoft Project 
ومعرفة برنامج بريمافيرا Primavera
وهي ليست صعبة . 

منذ البداية .. عند مراسلة الجامعة .. ينبغي مخاطبتهم برغبتك بذلك.

كما ذكرت يمكنك أخذ مواد في التخصصين..
بالتنسيق مع المرشد الأكاديمي عند وضع خطتك .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

وإليك هذا الرابط عن بعض الجامعات الأمريكية 





http://www.learn4good.com/great_universities/universities_usa.htm
​ 

http://www.learn4good.com/great_universities/universities_usa.htm


----------



## Dictator (28 فبراير 2010)

كفيت ووفيت:31::31::12::12:

اشكرك جزيل الشكر:30::30:

وأقدم شكري لهذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع:28::28::28:

صراحة مهما قدمت مأقدر أوفيكم حقكم:80::80::80:


----------

